# Early Season



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There will be plenty of fields ready, the winter wheat is extremly close to being desicated. :jammin:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> There will be plenty of fields ready, the winter wheat is extremly close to being desicated. :jammin:


Not by Aug 15th around here. The farmers got in the fields so late we'll be lucky to find a harvested field come Sept 1st...

By the look of the birds, a fair number won't be able to fly by Aug 15th, either...


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

A few are starting to fly here in SD.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

watched some fly here in bismarck on pebble creek golf course today! i sorta "encouraged" them but they definately flew about 75 yards!!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

how does the south east corner look on the wheat


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The spring week is still always from being desicated but the winter wheat is close. Maybe alfalfa fields will be where its at?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have geese alot of geese starting to bunch up, getting me excited.


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> I have geese alot of geese starting to bunch up, getting me excited.


00:15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7jhb8_U ... re=related

:lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wh wh whaaat?


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

haha


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That was a good clip. The one time I don't proof read my post, someone has to catch it. eace:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> That was a good clip. The one time I don't proof read my post, someone has to catch it. eace:


 Yup the first time. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

BL did you learn a new word?

FYI its desiccated. Two C's. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well hammerhead you caught me, maybe it was my second or third time. I have known what desiccation is being that's what we do with all our wheat, but I have never spelled before. We would be spray tomorrow but we had an accident on Saturday with the sprayer.


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Well hammerhead you caught me, maybe it was my second or third time. I have known what desiccation is being that's what we do with all our wheat, but I have never spelled before. *We would be spray tomorrow* but we had an accident on Saturday with the sprayer.


And that'll be 3rd or 4th!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

who needs grammar anyway?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Marlin40 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well hammerhead you caught me, maybe it was my second or third time. I have known what desiccation is being that's what we do with all our wheat, but I have never spelled before. *We would be spray tomorrow* but we had an accident on Saturday with the sprayer.
> ...


I guess I'm the only person who makes mistakes on here. :roll: :roll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

No BL you are not the only one who makes mistakes, we all do. You just have a knack for throwing em down the middle of the plate. :beer:

You take the grief well too.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

Winter Wheat is looking like it is really close to being ready around here. I am excited for my first Nodak early season. We head to Sodak every year but I have never hunted early honkers this far north.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

talked to a buddy of mine in se nodak he figures 50% or less will be off by early season start.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

50% or less is pretty optimistic, more like 20% or less.

Ive seen a couple winter wheat fields that are turning real well, but theres not much winter wheat as it was too wet to plant the stuff last fall.

Spring wheat is all over. Some is just finished flowering, and some is just starting head emergence.

This is on the eastern half of the state, out west should be better.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> 50% or less is pretty optimistic, more like 20% or less.
> 
> Ive seen a couple winter wheat fields that are turning real well, but theres not much winter wheat as it was too wet to plant the stuff last fall.
> 
> ...


--First winter wheat fields will go in 10-14 days, there will be a lot of barley that will be going the same time. HRSW will be about 5-7 days later (the early stuff) Also, won't be long and the field peas will be sprayed & ready to go--


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bretts said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > 50% or less is pretty optimistic, more like 20% or less.
> ...


Is that out by you?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anyone think the birds will be in the alfalfa fields? I have also seen some rye fields around the state and those should be real close now too.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah maybe. last year we shot a few in some cut hay. winter wheat will be ready in the next few weeks around here. like bretts said, the barley is looking close too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We'll be taking our spring wheat off in Carrington around the 17th (hopefully). But our stuff in other areas of the state will be standing till September.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


--Yes, there will be some real early barley going off this next wed-thursday, then give or take a few days, lot's of barley & winter wheat will be going--


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bretts said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > bretts said:
> ...


So Bismarck is right on schedule.

Wish we could say the same here.


----------

